# thinking about building and enclosure



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm thinking about building an enclosure for my baby beardie so that when he is bigger he will have more room. i would build it out of plywood, acyrlic front sliding doors, and vents and all that fun stuff. but i was wondering what do i coat the inside of the enclosure with??? anyone know?
Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

when u say coat the inside are u talking about like something for the wood because depending on the wood you are using, you wont have to add anything


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

yea i was talking about treating the wood. i didn't know if i would have seal it or anything because the heat, humidity, or something.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

If you use malemine (sp?) you wont need to treat it at all, just silicone the joints. If you are using plain ply-wood you can use any non-toxic wood varnish. I've never used it but i know of people who have used yaught varnish


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

what is melamine???


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

depending on the thickness of the wood, you would also be able to just screw or nail them together (unless there 2 thin)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Silcone all the joints, and im trying to think of the type of paint/sealent I used in my snakes enclosure...


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

2-3 coats of polyurathane work best. This way the cage itself is impervious to moisture, feces ect. 
You can buy it clear and apply it over paint or you can buy it in "stain" colors.

Just make sure you allow for complete drying between coats.

One more thing, you can poor a nice thick coat on the bottom of the cage if you like. Thats what I do for my snake enclosures. A couple of them are over ten years old and the bottom of the cage still looks like new. The thick coat on the bottom makes for easy clean-up.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

welsher7 said:


> what is melamine???


It's chipboard with a plastic, wood effect coating. Most of your shelves and work surfaces are probably made from it.

Thinking about it, you probably call it somthing different in america


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Burf said:


> what is melamine???


It's chipboard with a plastic, wood effect coating. Most of your shelves and work surfaces are probably made from it.

Thinking about it, you probably call it somthing different in america
[/quote]

I've never heard it referred to as anything but melamine in Canada or by my American friends...


----------

